# Comp Tac Minotaur Gladiator Holster for Sig 229R???



## jjvg421 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if I can get your help and feedback. I have a Sig 229R I started to pull the trigger and get a Minotaur Gladiator Holster by Comp Tac, I have a paddle holster from them already and it is great. The customer service was also excellent. I want to take it up a notch and the Gladiator but, I haven't read many reviews about it good or bad. My main concern from what I read is it rides to low, someone like me couldn't get a shirt over and that's not good. Is this true about the Gladiator? If so can you intelligent people recommend some owb holsters that ride mid to high and close so I can get a shirt over. Please no iwb holsters not comfortable to me at all.:watching:

Thanks,
JG


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

IDK about the Gladiator, but have you checked out your options at Galco? The people there are also very pleasant to deal with. Just another option for ya.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG2.asp

-Jeff-


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

try this. they talk about the spartan which if i remember is "minataur light".
http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=275395

sorry missed the part about no IWBs


----------

